# Rhode Island To New Haven?



## nocTurnal (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I want to go down to *New Haven* next week. I don't like driving for long distances on highways. Once I get to the one hour mark I'm done. I live about a 20 minute drive from the Kingston Amtrak Station. It costs me $28 each way ($56 total) to take the train compared to $20 in gas R/T by car. Do you guys know of any other way of getting down there? It's a shame Greyhound or MegaBus don't make a stop there on the way to NYC.

Is there a way that I can drive part of the way and then take a bus for the rest of the way? I've done some google searching but can't find anything yet. Could I drive to Westerly or Mystic and *catch a bus to New Haven*? Any help would be appreciated.

- nocTurnal


----------



## fairviewroad (Feb 8, 2013)

If you're willing to drive as far as New London, there's always the Shore Line East commuter train:

http://www.shorelineeast.com/service_info/schedules.php

Service from New London is fairly limited, however, so it may not be an option unless you want to drive

as far as Old Saybrook, at which point you may as well drive the entire way to New Haven.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 8, 2013)

I agree, there is no other choice than Amtrak unless you drive to New London (which I think has 1 train) or Old Saybrook to take Shoreline East to New Haven.


----------



## nocTurnal (Feb 8, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> If you're willing to drive as far as New London, there's always the Shore Line East commuter train:
> http://www.shorelineeast.com/service_info/schedules.php
> 
> Service from New London is fairly limited, however, so it may not be an option unless you want to drive
> ...


Thanks fairviewroad. Wasn't aware of Shoreline East. It's $9 each way. So on R/T that is almost cost of car gas. Gas is $20 R/T from where I am here near Wickford, RI. So that's about $10 in gas R/T to New London. Making the total around $28. Not bad. it's the equivalent of one one-way Amtrak ticket. But the return trip may be a problem. Not too many trains going back.

My gas cost estimate could be off. This calcuation was done on a simiar size/age vehicle back in November. (I filled up before I Ieft, and upon returning.) Gas prices I think are higher now than then. What would you guys personally do? Are you like me and not like driving long distances?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 8, 2013)

Me, I don't drive at all. I either fly Amtrak, or let some else drive (and pay too :giggle: ) and just go for the ride!


----------

